# I have an idea for a project for lattice trim on my deck



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

My idea is to use French cleats to make it easier to accesses storage space under my deck has anyone done a similar project. I store my pots and supplies for the winter. My system now uses sliding lattice panels. If you have I'd be interested seeing picture of ideas you may have.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

no pictures but French cleats work but you will have to frame the panels so that they will handle the abuse w/o separating...
you can do the frame picture frame style or trim the perimeter w/ flat mounted 1x2's...


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Stick that's my general idea make a face frame sandwich the upper cleat and lower cleat on the back of the frame.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

roofner said:


> Stick that's my general idea make a face frame sandwich the upper cleat and lower cleat on the back of the frame.


you sound like the man w/ the plan...


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> no pictures but French cleats work but you will have to frame the panels so that they will handle the abuse w/o separating...
> you can do the frame picture frame style or trim the perimeter w/ flat mounted 1x2's...


The French cleat is a great idea, wish I'd thought about it when I did mine - taking it down every 2 -3 years to wash the (vinyl) lattice and power wash the deck is a major PITA because of the number of panels (3) and all the trim pieces and joiners. I have to stick little pieces of masking tape on the parts so I can get them all back in the same location. You can't tell from the photos, but the bottom piece - below the horizontal trim piece - is separate, added to minimize the gap at the bottom. This was done so I could use just two sheets rather than 3 with a lot of waste - the track saw came in real handy for cutting those narrow pieces off the sheet. With the French cleats, you're still going to have to attach the "frame" to the deck so it doesn't blow off in a high wind.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

roofner said:


> My idea is to use French cleats to make it easier to accesses storage space under my deck has anyone done a similar project. I store my pots and supplies for the winter. My system now uses sliding lattice panels. If you have I'd be interested seeing picture of ideas you may have.


This is such a good idea! Being the unimaginative sort, I'd never thought about using french cleats for anything besides hanging tools in the workshop, and hanging heavy picture frames. Good luck, and we'd like to see some pictures of your progress.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm running into a problem since deck is already built and this is a modification. The cleat would bring me out past ledger board. Putting piece under ledger board would bring me out past the lip of deck boards.


----------



## MYB506 (Dec 5, 2012)

roofner said:


> I'm running into a problem since deck is already built and this is a modification. The cleat would bring me out past ledger board. Putting piece under ledger board would bring me out past the lip of deck boards.


Can you screw a 2 X on edge under the deck boards then add another deck board on top of this around the deck like a picture frame?


----------

